# Guitar Clinic Les Pauls..



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

I recently acquired a Clinic LP, but there's not a lot of info online about them. 
Is there any authorities or experts on the guitars out there?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

demon said:


> I recently acquired a Clinic LP, but there's not a lot of info online about them.
> Is there any authorities or experts on the guitars out there?


 
Marcell Furlanetto (on this fourm) can probably dig up all the info you need on it. His father (George Furlanetto) was one of the owners of the Guitar Clinic.

Dan Achen and Colin Cripps probably have allot of info on them as well. I know that there are only about two dozen of them out there and they are fairly well sought after and fetch a pretty good price.

The Guitar Clinic no longer exists, the sign is still up but it is actually F-Bass that resides there.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

They might be hesitant to talk about them for legal reasons.
I remember seeing them hanging on the rack to dry back in the 90s.
Very authentic.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was one in 12th Fret last week.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> There was one in 12th Fret last week.


same one that was at capsule for months before it was sold?

the clinic lesters out lestered the gibby custom shop lesters of the same era.
very accurate builds and excellent, if subtle, relic jobs. they command about the same $$$ as murphy lesters.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> same one that was at capsule for months before it was sold?


I have no idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pardon me gentelmen, but what's a murphy LP?


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

72557 said:


> pardon me gentelmen, but what's a murphy LP?


tom murphy is notable for skimming the finest lesters from the gibby custom shop and then applying a relic treatment to them.

here's some examples:

http://www.guitarsofamerica.com/gibsonmurphy.htm


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

There are a few good threads that mention GC Les Pauls over on the Les Paul Forum - several of the folks involved with their creation contributed to these:

http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33700
http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109334
http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70549
http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47411
http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26926

and some interesting information buried in here
http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106207

Most of the GC Les Pauls are really excellent guitars. Most are in the '59 mode. There were several batches, each with its own set of distinctive design features, and there are a few oddballs - one set up as a Mary Ford-style GT, and three with korina bodies, of which one has no inlays, bindings or Gibson markings.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

oops...double post....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks for the links


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

had three of em @ one time (2orig., 1 used) 1994-1998: then lost the love of the paul and sold em all !>....boy life is funny.

made with love like the real deals, all of em sounded slightly diff, some better than others, all really good. 
mostly honduran mahog, eastern tops, braz boards, all the right apointmts.
I was the orginal owner of the one and only gt mary ford version, that ended up with Ian Thornley, but I heard he may not have it anymore.....that gtr has a rediculous flame top, but it had a huge "gorby" mineral streak through it, so it was done all gold and mary ford look added.(original to gtr, not after)

just under 30 made

_1st run: had slightly shallower headstock angles and very square back edge with higher arched top carves., very good accurate inlay.
--2nd run: rounder than gibson back edge (they had the wrong jig!), shallower more accurate arches in the tops, smaller yellow binding, less accurate inlay (more white), thinner braz boards usually, correct neck angles.

--there were also, single instruments here and there in between the runs, but I do believe, only two full runs, plus the extra couple here and there.

hope that helps !


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> mostly honduran mahog, eastern tops, braz boards, all the right apointmts.


do U know if they used hide glue or modern adhesives?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

that is actually a good question ! I'll ask the fellas next time I see them , and report back!!..


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Reviving an old thread....

I just picked up one of these at Capsule a few weeks ago. I was told they used hide glue.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Tycho said:


> Reviving a old thread....
> 
> I just picked up one of these at Capsule a few weeks ago. I was told they used hide glue.


Is that the one with the Bigsby "snakebite" marks?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tycho said:


> Reviving a old thread....
> 
> I just picked up one of these at Capsule a few weeks ago. I was told they used hide glue.


Pics! Need Pics Pics!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Tightbutloose said:


> Is that the one with the Bigsby "snakebite" marks?


Yes, it's that one.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Pics! Need Pics Pics!


I'm hopeless at posting pics. Luckily the link is still up at the Capsule site, at least for now:

http://capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3898

As you can see, it's hardly in pristine condition; it's been ridden hard. But it plays and sounds great. I'll be gigging it tomorrow for the first time at a small party.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tycho said:


> I'm hopeless at posting pics. Luckily the link is still up at the Capsule site, at least for now:
> 
> http://capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3898
> 
> As you can see, it's hardly in pristine condition; it's been ridden hard. But it plays and sounds great. I'll be gigging it tomorrow for the first time at a small party.


Yeah that's Darren's old one. That is a very sweet guitar. I always liked that one.

I have had three of them. One (my fav) had a Korina body and neck. Rang like a MOTHERF*#@ER !!!!!

(There will be more threads about this in the future but......ask Darren about his replacement(s) for that Clinic. Could be another Canadian legend in the making ......I've got one coming in about a week myself )


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Darren didn't come out and say it was his, but I quickly figured it out. It's quite visible on his band's MySpace page; the wear by the neck pickup makes it very identifiable. And he seemed excessively sad to see it go! 

I was wondering what he gave it up for. I'll be interested in hearing more in due course.

Actually, if you know anything more about that guitar's history, please feel free to post here or to PM me. When I buy a used guitar, I'm always curious about where it's been before it gets to me.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tycho said:


> Darren didn't come out and say it was his, but I quickly figured it out. It's quite visible on his band's MySpace page; the wear by the neck pickup makes it very identifiable. And he seemed excessively sad to see it go!
> 
> I was wondering what he gave it up for. I'll be interested in hearing more in due course.
> 
> Actually, if you know anything more about that guitar's history, please feel free to post here or to PM me. When I buy a used guitar, I'm always curious about where it's been before it gets to me.



Sorry don't know anything other than Darren had it for a few years and played the crap out of it as you know. Always thought it was one of the good ones. I'm sure he would be happy to give any and all info on it.

Well I'll be posting more about this guitar.........








........later. This shot was from about 6 weeks ago. It is now just days away from being done.
This is the sister to Darren's new one. He has been playing his live for a couple of months now and I have to say.....it sounds great.

Good luck with that Clinic though.....it is a killer !!!!!!
Pete


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks. Just got back from the first gig with it and it sounded great through the Matchless. My SO took a bunch of pics that should be on Facebook shortly, so I'll find a way to link a couple of them here.

I will be interested to hear more about your new one!


----------

